# My horse has dreadlocks??



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok probably spelled that wrong but how on earth do you keep a long mane combed to fix this problem! once it is combed out his mane is kinked . He freeks about any spray or water....Really he is a real airhead!!! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello fellow Albertan! How are ya! 

Anyways I would really work on getting him used to the spary bottle, it takes time but eventually they will get used to it and come around. 

Cowboy Magic also has a tube of oil like conditioner (the name escapes me) I use it on our stallion who has the most unrully (sp) mane ever and it works great. Just pour it into your hands and rub it in.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've just started using VO5. the stuff in the tube that guys used to use to grease their hair back :lol: Works pretty good so far and no spray bottle.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

aappyfan1 said:


> Ok probably spelled that wrong but how on earth do you keep a long mane combed to fix this problem! once it is combed out his mane is kinked . He freeks about any spray or water....Really he is a real airhead!!! :lol:


Get him used to sprays and showsheen your guy. That or depending on the length of his mane, braid it. I had a miniature horse that had a tail that would always curl on itself. I showsheened it then braided it.


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to have a horse with a really long mane and what I did was put conditioner in. Put a dime size in your hand and rub it into the snarl and comb it out little by little.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

There is an actual horse product called 'Silicone', that I am prettysure some one on here has experince using as well, My friend keeps a stocked shelf of the stuff in her barn, I think she gets it form tractor supply, but I have used it on her horses tails and manes before and I have seen her use it, when they have dreadlocks, once you put that in their mane or tail the knots and everything are GONE! It's like magic....I can get some more info on stuff like who makes it all how much is sold in a bottle and the cost tomorrow and post it...I'm telling you this stuff works wonders! It will amaze you....


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I love Cowboy Magic as well, seriously good stuff. Though my boy doesn't have a ton of hair yet, his dam has long wavy locks that dred up at the drop of a hat. CM is what her owner uses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> I love Cowboy Magic as well, seriously good stuff. Though my boy doesn't have a ton of hair yet, his dam has long wavy locks that dred up at the drop of a hat. CM is what her owner uses.


Does your baby have curly mane? I just noticed a few days ago that my little guy has been growing a crazy curly mane.I haven't been able to tell if it's a breed thing tho it seems like it might be.

Yours like that?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's certainly headed that way, very obvious in his forelock (which looks like an afro right now) and tail. Here is a photo of his dam with her first colt...crappy photo, but you can see she's got long heavy waves.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> He's certainly headed that way, very obvious in his forelock (which looks like an afro right now) and tail. Here is a photo of his dam with her first colt...crappy photo, but you can see she's got long heavy waves.


Stunning! thanks for the quick reply by the way  There are very few pure blood Canadians around here. The only place I'll see some is at the Stampede for the demos or Spruce Meadows at the Battle of the Breeds.
I love that mane. It is just stunning!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What you say about dreadlocks?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, nice!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> What you say about dreadlocks?


This little guy thinks he's hot stuff, really he knows he is but we just won't tell him that. I'm starting to see it as a breed thing with him. A lot of other horses related to him or not are showing up with these things.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here I went all the way to the barn to show you my monkey's dreads. Maybe he's trying to be a pirate?? :lol:


----------



## flywithoutwings (Jun 29, 2008)

aww, you know, in a way it's kind of cute! Could be the next big thing! 
Only thing I can think of is wash it, condition it, put some hair gel or other product in it, braid it.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Cowboy Magic love it!!


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions, I had been using "No Maore Tangles a kids product... worked ok just thought maybe something else worked better...... :lol:


----------



## Artellomylove467 (Jun 13, 2008)

fehrgroundranch is so right 
cowboy magic is almost like magic. just rub it in and taa daaa its knot free. Do it often and it will look good. 

:lol: 

artellomylove467

your not a rider until you've fallen off and tasted dirt- michele sult horse trainer


----------

